# Want to get started with painting



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

How long did it take you to paint your kids room ?? Now take the ammount of hours and mutiply it by $40 per hour. Does it look good enough to charge that much for?
We all start at the bottom, sweeping , sanding, cleaning equipment, then one day they let us paint a closet. Anybody can slap paint on a wall, but what we do is alot more then that. Painting is 90% preperation and 10% application. You will spend many hours learning to prep before you ever get to paint, and if you dont then whoever you are working for is a hack.
You wanna be a painter then more power to you, go for it, but trust me the first few years really suck if you go about it the right way.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

ModernStyle said:


> You wanna be a painter then more power to you, go for it, but trust me the first few years really suck if you go about it the right way.


Truly wise words.

$2 says he drowns himself with his own puddle of tears on the first day.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> remember to tell your new Boss and crew about your respect system first thing when you step out of your car onto the job site...the whole give and get thing.
> 
> lol.


Geez Wise, kinda rough there arent you? Usually if I joke around with someone its a sign of respect. Those I dont respect I have nothing to do with. He asked a legitimate question and acknowledged that he was gonna get slammed...he did. What's it hurt to give him some advice or share some of your noob experiences? Now tell the nice guy you're sorry...:shutup:


----------



## josey wales (Mar 24, 2009)

Bobby being able to paint (skill part) is only one aspect of the job. A painter must be able to break a job down properly, manage his daily tasks in a way where he is not standing around waiting for paint to dry or getting to far a head or in the way of other tades. Also he must be able to produce. Your skills at home may look impressive, but can you keep up that quality and bang out production? There are tons of little things that an experienced painter takes for granted, that a novice would be unaware of. Not trying to discourage you just pointing out there are a lot of things going on. If a boss hires you as a painter he will expect you to produce.


Good luck


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Bobby, go paint apartments, learn how to pump out the work, get your speed and doing this type of painting will teach that part, as for getting hired on, tell them to give you a shot, do the perp. Some guys will be able to tell if you can cut it or not, but you'll never know if you don't get out there and try it. hit the Yellow pages in your area and call, you said you worked for your parents doing painting and what have ya, that counts for something, couple years experience, but depending on your age check out the Job Corp. you can pick the trade you want and they will teach you everything you will need to know. Theres a guy over on another site who is involved with them, drop me a line, if you want I'll put you in touch with him. They have a real good program.


www.frankawitz.net


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Truly wise words.
> 
> $2 says he drowns himself with his own puddle of tears on the first day.


You're just a mean,mean man....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

bobbyacro said:


> I want to get hired as a painter with a local company but they all ask, "how many years of pro. painting experience do you have?", well I have 0 years of that.
> 
> If you guys would be willing to help someone with direction on how to get hired I would be very grateful.


Some companies would prefer to higher a n00b, as they often have not yet acquired what they consider bad habits, or have a my way is better type attitude
They can then train you in The Company Way
This can differ greatly upon the company

For example, I've worked with people from Insurance Resto Companies where it's all T&M and Dogging It is in the employee operating manual
That just doesn't cut it in the competitively bid res-re-paint world
By the same token a high-end ultra picky res-repaint guy might not hack it in the Property Manger's Special apt. re-paint biz

But you will have to start at the bottom and prove yourself by actions and attitude

You may find the first (or first few) companies are not a good fit
Or, you may fit right in

With the proper actions and attitude, you should be able to prove yourself rather quickly

You may need, or want, to stick it out for a few years at a place that's not really your ideal, just to get the Years Exp. under your belt

So the best advise I could give you is be honest and apply, apply, apply


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

bobbyacro said:


> Hahahaha, now the ball busting is half way out of the way, I hope. This type of reaction I expected from a few of you guys, the same guys on job sites that just talk a lot of trash. If you want respect for your occupation I suggest you treat people, that have an apprectiation for your ability, with a little more respect than you have shown me. Im not some DIY'er coming in here asking "how much do I charge to paint a wall?" I have read all those posts and made sure I didnt come in here acting like that, I showed you respect and asked for some direction. You guys are the pros and im just asking what you look for in a new employee.


If you are going to whine about a little ball busting on the internet, how are you going to be able to handle it on a jobsite?

Contracting isn't for whiners.


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

excuse WisePainter, he has been a bit grouch since this recession started.

You are going to have to start from the ground-up.

If you are near a big city, do check with a Painters Union. Sorry fellas, unions do offer the best and most proper training. Plus you can't beat the benes and usually top out at Journeymans wage after 3 years. The drawback is Unions are hard to get in to.

Start calling local guys who have been in business for a while. Tell them that you want to be an apprentice/helper and are willing to learn. Be humble.
Once you feel competent with the first thing he teaches, go on to the next thing then master that, etc...
Maybe you can even work for several guys. The more guys you are hooked up with, the more hours and experience you;ll get.
The more you learn,the more you can demand financially later.

Don't be intimidated, this business isn't rocket science. But then again, there are a lot of half-tards out there too.

happy painting and congrats on the baby.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Geez Wise, kinda rough there arent you? Usually if I joke around with someone its a sign of respect. Those I dont respect I have nothing to do with. He asked a legitimate question and acknowledged that he was gonna get slammed...he did. What's it hurt to give him some advice or share some of your noob experiences? Now tell the nice guy you're sorry...:shutup:



meh, if he thinks this is bad (anonymous people on the internet) he won't last long on a real crew. 
Besides, did you holler at Modern? He was charging $1,000 for lap rides...

:laughing:


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

vandyandsons said:


> excuse WisePainter, he has been a bit grouch since this recession started.


:laughing:

Any painter I ever learned anything worthwhile from was a complete and raging a$$hole. 
Oh I hated the _life_ out of them, but their voices in my head are the ones I hear the clearest when I need guidance running my daily business. 
Bastards.

The one voice that is heard above all else is my first Boss that laid this on me when I cried about the other painters teasing me (because I went to the truck to get the "paint stretcher"):

*"Buck up butter cup, you're swimming with sharks now..."*

My skin thickened up quite a bit that day, 10 years later it's alligator skin.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

JumboJack said:


> You're just a mean,mean man....:laughing::laughing:


I wasn't hugged enough as a child...

:sad:


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

There has been good info on here since I last checked the thread and I feel I can better sell myself to a potential employer. I dont mind starting at the bottom, eventhough I have some skill. Learning it right is more important to me than speeding through things, not one problem with starting as a grunt. I have no problem with Wisepainter, I understand that getting your balls busted is all part of it, but you are neither teaching me anything or signing my paychecks, my patience for people who do nothing for me is zero. Right now youre like the guy on the crew, 2 houses down, that keeps using my chop saw and telling me how he would do the job. 

Regarding the comment about how painting is 90% prep, I get that and learned the hard way years ago. I should have pics up tomorrow evening but I will run down the job for you guys.

Job is my daughters nursery
Room is 10x12 with 9 foot ceilings.
Paint used 
Walls - Sherwin Williams Duration Home latex/matte (2 shades of pink)
Trim and doors - Pro classic/oil/semi gloss
Ceiling - Pro classic 99
Primer - Gripper ( was given to me for free and I sampled a spot with it, worked out alright.)

Prep Work
-Patched all nail holes and cracked drywall seems - Filled all nail holes/splits/cracks in windows and doors - quick sand and wash on walls (flat latex) - Installed 40LF of chair rail (filled nail holes and caulked) - Caulked all doors/door ways/windows/base moulding - Primed walls/trim/doors/ceiling

Painting
Cut and rolled ceiling - cut and rolled the two tone pink on the walls - 2 coats on ceiling and walls - painted chair rail - had doors on horses in the LR and would bounce over between coats to hit them.

Tools
White Dove, 1/2in roller covers - 3in extra firm Purdy for cutting 

Time
I have been doing it part time because of my other job but all together I think it will be 2 solid days of prep and painting (1 guy). I am also running electric to the ceiling for a light, replacing outlets, dimmer switch, and flooring (depending on the condition of existing HW under the carpet I might just sand and refinish it)

I will have pics up tomorrow evening


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

bobbyacro said:


> Right now youre like the guy on the crew, 2 houses down, that keeps using my chop saw and telling me how he would do the job.


 Tell the fool to get his own tools.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Besides, did you holler at Modern? He was charging $1,000 for lap rides...
> 
> :laughing:


 No snitching.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

bobbyacro said:


> There has been good info on here since I last checked the thread and I feel I can better sell myself to a potential employer.



My best advice to you: When you think you have the perfect wise a$$ response towards your future Boss or other painters with more experience...keep it to yourself.

i.e. mouth *shut*, eyes and ears open.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> No snitching.


swimmin' with shaaaarks...

:laughing:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> I wasn't hugged enough as a child...
> 
> :sad:


:laughing:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

The "lap ride" was part of the learning experience, it helps me teach him how to manuver the van with out knocking over all of the 5's I have stacked in the back. It has nothing to do with the tube of Vaseline on the dash, that is for around my eyes when I spray ....... I swear. The wig is left over from halloween, totaly innocent, been meaning to take it home. 
And lets say I asked the guy to try on some stockings, that would just be so they would be stretched out and easier to strain paint with later. It's all in the manual..........


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> My best advice to you: When you think you have the perfect wise a$$ response towards your future Boss or other painters with more experience...keep it to yourself.
> 
> i.e. mouth *shut*, eyes and ears open.


I think I have been respectful to the pros on here helping me get started in the trade. You, on the other hand, were of no help and are neither my boss or lead of a crew im working for. If you were my boss or showing me how to do something I would never act ungrateful in any way. Seems you have very selective hearing/memory. I could have just been one of those idiots that puts an add in the paper and undercuts you guys out of jobs, ruin the trade and fill HOs heads with 100 more misconceptions, making it more difficult for you to sell the value of your experience.


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

ModernStyle said:


> The "lap ride" was part of the learning experience, it helps me teach him how to manuver the van with out knocking over all of the 5's I have stacked in the back. It has nothing to do with the tube of Vaseline on the dash, that is for around my eyes when I spray ....... I swear. The wig is left over from halloween, totaly innocent, been meaning to take it home.
> And lets say I asked the guy to try on some stockings, that would just be so they would be stretched out and easier to strain paint with later. It's all in the manual..........


None of that stuff freaked me out.... I found the physical quite odd, only cause it was in a Econo-Line.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

bobbyacro said:


> I think I have been respectful to the pros on here helping me get started in the trade. You, on the other hand, were of no help and are neither my boss or lead of a crew im working for. If you were my boss or showing me how to do something I would never act ungrateful in any way. Seems you have very selective hearing/memory. I could have just been one of those idiots that puts an add in the paper and undercuts you guys out of jobs, ruin the trade and fill HOs heads with 100 more misconceptions, making it more difficult for you to sell the value of your experience.


Don't come up in a professionals only forum and start bossing me around because you painted a nursery Bosco.

I would have put your smart a$$ to the curb for even trying to pull some wise guy smart mouth crap after telling me you have *0 years experience*.
I have paid more dues before noon than you have pleasing your pregnant wife with the perfect color to paint the walls in your _*own*_ home.

Got some smart response to post now tough guy?


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Don't come up in a professionals only forum and start bossing me around because you painted a nursery Bosco.
> 
> I would have put your smart a$$ to the curb for even trying to pull some wise guy smart mouth crap after telling me you have *0 years experience*.
> I have paid more dues before noon than you have pleasing your pregnant wife with the perfect color to paint the walls in your _*own*_ home.
> ...


 Wow I did not see that comming.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Wow I did not see that comming.


Just one smart ass trying to help another smart ass make it in this industry.


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Don't come up in a professionals only forum and start bossing me around because you painted a nursery Bosco.
> 
> I would have put your smart a$$ to the curb for even trying to pull some wise guy smart mouth crap after telling me you have *0 years experience*.
> I have paid more dues before noon than you have pleasing your pregnant wife with the perfect color to paint the walls in your _*own*_ home.
> ...


Im not being a tough guy, just standing up for myself when someone decides to pop off at the mouth. I could put an add in the paper tomorrow under the LLC my family owns, get proper insurance and BOOM, im a pro painter. I refuse to do that because I respect the trade and think it takes more skill than just rolling out some walls and having a straight cut line. 

You jump to conclusions about "paying dues", ive been the grunt moving drywall around, vacuming job sites, mixing concrete 14 hours a day in 100 degree heat, having my tools stolen in the bad part of town. I havent paid dues in painting yet, but I will and have no problem with it. 

I bet you lose a lot of jobs because you cant listen to people, you hear them but you dont listen. My thread started with giving respect to the pros in this trade and asked how to best get started in the trade. You came in blasting me like I was one of those people asking how to price out a job. Not liking me is fine, youre the man and im not, youre very good looking and im ugly as sin, you have painting skills and im just an idiot named Bosco, all fine and good.

Anyone can be a painter, ANYONE, but not just anyone can be a a great painter who is committed to their trade. I want to be the latter. I said I have 0 years working for a painting company, not painting in general. A man can learn a lot working on his own for 5-7 years, through trial and error.

comments about my wife are not needed. If you want to be treated as a pro, I suggest you act like one. You are on a public forum acting like a fool, threatening hypotheticals. Like I said, I could easily have my own painting company by next week taking money out of the hands of people that do the job right 100% of the time, but I wont. Same reason I never bought tools from a crackhead coming to a job site, its called character...... Get some..... I would also love to see some pics of your jobs. Not that I dont believe youre as good as you say, I just want to see your work.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

bobbyacro said:


> Im not being a tough guy, just standing up for myself when someone decides to pop off at the mouth.


You are talking to a 10 year painting pro who has paid his "dues" plenty...popping off to a person like me will get you fired.
Without hesitation.



bobbyacro said:


> I could put an add in the paper tomorrow under the LLC my family owns, get proper insurance and BOOM, im a pro painter. I refuse to do that because I respect the trade and think it takes more skill than just rolling out some walls and having a straight cut line.


You need to respect those that are more experienced that 0 years.



bobbyacro said:


> You jump to conclusions about "paying dues", ive been the grunt moving drywall around, vacuming job sites, mixing concrete 14 hours a day in 100 degree heat, having my tools stolen in the bad part of town.


Have I jumped to conclusions:



bobbyacro said:


> I havent paid dues in painting yet, but I will and have no problem with it.


Guess not.



bobbyacro said:


> I bet you lose a lot of jobs because you cant listen to people, you hear them but you dont listen. My thread started with giving respect to the pros in this trade and asked how to best get started in the trade. You came in blasting me like I was one of those people asking how to price out a job. Not liking me is fine, youre the man and im not, youre very good looking and im ugly as sin, you have painting skills and im just an idiot named Bosco, all fine and good.


Funny you should pop off on such an evening. I just happened to receive this e~mail from a customer I am starting work for tomorrow:

*Hi Cindy,

I have a couple of colors in mind that you may like to use:
For the upper and lower entry hall: (pg.56) S.W. #6386 Napery (this is the color I used at Susan's house to paint the entry dome and the ceiling in the hallway).
Family room: (pg.19) S.W. #6128 Blonde
Dining room: (pg.19) Above rail S.W. #6127 Ivoire ~ Below rail S.W. #6128 Blonde

the response:

**Okay, I am totally smiling because that is EXACTLY what I picked out except that I was looking at doing the Ivoire as well in the entryway and hallway. I had not looked at the Napery and will do so tonight. I love the blonde and ivoire and feel like they go so much better with what I have. We are on the same track on this one! *

*See you tomorrow!*

*Cindy
*I will be posting those pictures once the contract is finished. 



bobbyacro said:


> Anyone can be a painter, ANYONE, but not just anyone can be a a great painter who is committed to their trade. I want to be the latter. I said I have 0 years working for a painting company, not painting in general. A man can learn a lot working on his own for 5-7 years, through trial and error.


Such wise words...what else will you conjure?



bobbyacro said:


> comments about my wife are not needed. If you want to be treated as a pro, I suggest you act like one. You are on a public forum acting like a fool, threatening hypotheticals. Like I said, I could easily have my own painting company by next week taking money out of the hands of people that do the job right 100% of the time, but I wont. Same reason I never bought tools from a crackhead coming to a job site, its called character...... Get some..... I would also love to see some pics of your jobs. Not that I dont believe youre as good as you say, I just want to see your work.


Son, get ready to swallow...

MY

LOAD

I have yet to post the pictures of the kitchen from the large remodel, you are advised to shut thine mouth asap.

Love,
WisePainter


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

This could just go on and on and on....


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> This could just go on and on and on....


 Bobby probably blocked his posts by now. :laughing:


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

WisePainter said:


> You are talking to a 10 year painting pro


oh...a NOOb :w00t:

Bobby.. As an old, 1 man/do-it-all-myself painter nowadays, one of the first questions I might ask is "have you ever spent any time working on/off an extension ladder?"

That's because that'd be the job I'd wanna give up to you first.

But over time, I might give up more and more to you, and who knows, eventually you might even take over for me.

well...not for ME...cuz I ain't that old yet.


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> oh...a NOOb :w00t:
> 
> Bobby.. As an old, 1 man/do-it-all-myself painter nowadays, one of the first questions I might ask is "have you ever spent any time working on/off an extension ladder?"
> 
> ...


Yes I have worked on an extension ladder. I painted a two story rental with crappy paint and a 3 story BM. The 3 story house had got me a new name, shakey jake, but the paint quality made the job much smoother. Plus the 3 story had a lot of texture so I really had to but a lot of pressure on the roller. Thanks for the response


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

Wisepainter,
Youre missing the big picture here and I have better things to do than argue with you constantly. Now that you have that job, its time to put down the PBR LBS'er, turn the Lynard Skynard down and get to work.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

bobbyacro said:


> Yes I have worked on an extension ladder. I painted a two story rental with crappy paint and a 3 story BM. The 3 story house had got me a new name, shakey jake, but the paint quality made the job much smoother. Plus the 3 story had a lot of texture so I really had to but a lot of pressure on the roller.


That'd be good enough for me to at least give you a try. Probably not up 3 stories at first though.

My second question might be "any problems with painting closet interiors"?

Because that would be the next job I'd wanna turn over to you.:w00t:

You seem like a humble enough guy...maybe sometime I'd read this thread more carefully, and try to figure out what WP has against you.


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> That'd be good enough for me to at least give you a try. Probably not up 3 stories at first though.
> 
> My second question might be "any problems with painting closet interiors"?
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve.... Closet interiors would be no probelm for me. I would think if someone has a problem with interiors they either are no good at painting or are 7 feet tall/400lbs. WPs shtick is to get all over people that are not pros. . Though anyone with an add in the paper call themselves a pro, so the term is thrown around with constant lies. A "pro" to me is someone that not only has the skills to perform a perfect job but can also make the HO feel good about the decisions they have made. WPs email was a perfect example of guiding the HO. He got to do what he thinks will work and look best, but the HO has the satisfaction of all decision making. WP does good work but feels I should treat him with the respect I would show my boss or a lead painter teaching me the ropes. He is neither of those. I should have pics up tonight of the room I did, minus lighting and flooring. Im waiting for the light to come in and to have my friend (licensed electrition) give my work the ok. . Dont think the electric will be a problem as it was simple work (1 run to the ceiling/dimmer/replaced all outlets) and I learned from him over the course of a year....


----------



## Traditions2 (Jul 3, 2008)

so did I miss the pics?


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

Traditions2 said:


> so did I miss the pics?


no, ill have them up tonight


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

WisePainter said:


> Don't come up in a professionals only forum and start bossing me around because you painted a nursery Bosco.
> 
> I would have put your smart a$$ to the curb for even trying to pull some wise guy smart mouth crap after telling me you have *0 years experience*.
> I have paid more dues before noon than you have pleasing your pregnant wife with the perfect color to paint the walls in your _*own*_ home.
> ...




My god - who broke the paint roller off in your ass today?? :blink:


The guy comes on here --- genuinely showing some pretty unwarranted respect for you "pros" --- and just simply wants a little guidance. Not like he's just some bum wanting to see what you all charge. He just wants to learn about a trade, that's all.

Honestly, be glad he's not your competition. He's gotta great attitude and that's something you're lacking.



and, you haven't done anything except REPEATEDLY thrown sh*t at him. 


I can appreciate a little ball-bustin too --- but not everybody is laughing --- and one comment is enough, but you keep going with him. That - and you REALLY crossed the line, talking about his wife:furious: You wouldn't do that in real life.



As for paying dues - _everyone_ pays their dues in life. We ALL do - not just contractors and not just painters. We all do. 


So chill out on the guy. *Actually - you really should APOLOGIZE to the man*. That is part of paying your dues in this life, pal.













Bobby, when you get to 20 posts - (I think it's 20) --- PM (private message) me. I'll be glad to help you if you'd like.

- dirt


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

bobbyacro said:


> no, ill have them up tonight


 Good deal.:thumbsup:
How old are you Bobby?


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Bobby, You have the right attitude & you are in your 20s. You will have NO PROBLEM getting a job at a starting position. I'm in my 40s & so are my painters. I would LOVE to find a young, go-getter to help out with the prep work & also help balance out my average hourly pay rate. You see, as a contractor grows older, so do his long term painters. And those pay rates keep going up. I've been thinking about where my company will be in ten years if I don't find any new blood! A bunch of cranky old guys in there 50s..........


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Schmidt & Co said:


> I've been thinking about where my company will be in ten years if I don't find any new blood! A bunch of cranky old guys in there 50s..........


I worked on a crew like that. I quit and went on my own, and he folded.

Yer clock is ticking. :w00t:


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

bobbyacro said:


> Closet interiors would be no probelm for me. I would think if someone has a problem with interiors they either are no good at painting or are 7 feet tall/400lbs.


My problem with closet interiors is that (after thousands) I hate them.




bobbyacro said:


> WPs email was a perfect example of guiding the HO. He got to do what he thinks will work and look best


It might also be a good example of having some "S.W. #6386 Napery" leftover from Susan's house, and trying to get Cindy to use it.





bobbyacro said:


> WP does good work but feels I should treat him with the respect I would show my boss or a lead painter teaching me the ropes.


Sometimes people demand respect on the internet, because they aren't getting much in 3D.

anyhow...I wish you luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Are you in Chicago? Because I would interview you...


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

Schmidt & Co.

I'm in the Chicago burbs and I would give him a try too. Most guys stumble into this trade unwillingly, or are forced into it. Rare is the cat that seeks it out. I think he has the potential to be good.

I think WisePainter is finally done humping his leg. :laughing:

ps. I think that Bobbyarco is Wisepainters alter ego.:laughing:


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

WisePainter said:


> MY
> 
> LOAD


BTW..

I hope that's not their real last name.

A quick look on whitepages.com, only brings up 5 of them in KC.

I don't think most of my clients would want their last name, and pictures of the inside of their homes posted on an internet site that was open to the public (not without permission anyhow).


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

Thanks guys.. I am from the Harrisburg area in PA, and im 28. Use to sell communications for ATT and worked in sales at a Toyota/Scion/Lexus dealership. I could sell jobs, work jobs and also keep good customer relations through follow up calls etc... . Arguing with WP really passed the time til you guys showed up! The pics are coming in about 20 minutes (damn photobucket password). When I have more time I will respond to the individuals who extended their hand to me, offering to PM them.


----------



## cutnut (Oct 25, 2008)

Bobby

First off, holy cow would I like to apologize on behalf of all professional painters for the ridiculous reception you received here by Wisepainter. Obviously, he's got some kind of chip on his shoulder, had his lunch money stolen from him too many times.

One of the biggest issues in the trade is a decided lack of enthusiastic young people wanting to enter the trade, learn the skills, work hard and advance within an established company. Most guys with your goal just hang a shingle and go into business as painters - big mistake. 

I think you are going about this the right way, researching, learning and considering the best approach. You are exactly the kind of guy my company would be interested in interviewing.

cn


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> I worked on a crew like that. I quit and went on my own, and he folded.
> 
> Yer clock is ticking. :w00t:


Thanks, I'm feeling real good about my birthday I had last week right now....


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

[
.


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

vandyandsons said:


> Schmidt & Co.
> 
> 
> I think WisePainter is finally done humping his leg. :laughing:
> ...


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

No before pics, just pics after I primed everything. Dont think those need posted, we have all seen a 10x12 room with trim/doors/walls/ceiling primed. All the window trim, doors and baseboard were all stain/poly (light sand/gripper primer). I installed the chair rail, replaced the outlets and put in a dimmer switch. Flooring, ceiling lights, cove and 1/4 round for base Ill do next week (dont stare to hard at the cut on the base as im putting cove on top). 

Again, these are pics to see if you would hire me, not to show off and think im better than any of you. Thanks again for your time, it is much appreciated. (Wont let me post the pics so I have to post links)

1. Window. After I started painting it I found it was destroyed on the outside and decided that im going to put new windows in. Trim is important, not the window that will be replaced.
http://s616.photobucket.com/albums/tt247/memetaja/?action=view&current=600.jpg

2. Ceiling Cut
http://s616.photobucket.com/albums/tt247/memetaja/?action=view&current=605.jpg

3. wall shot
http://s616.photobucket.com/albums/tt247/memetaja/?action=view&current=602.jpg

4. Finish on door
http://s616.photobucket.com/albums/tt247/memetaja/?action=view&current=597.jpg

5. Vertical cut
http://s616.photobucket.com/albums/tt247/memetaja/?action=view&current=606.jpg

6. Corner (my cope cut is back there, ill get a close up if you want)
http://s616.photobucket.com/albums/tt247/memetaja/?action=view&current=604.jpg


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Wise is a good guy, he was just being a little hard on the guy. We all have days like that. 
Good for Bobby to stick it all out. He has gotten some good feedback and has earned some respect. 
I think Bobby has a good head on his shoulder and if I was hiring and he was in my area I would give him a shot.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Schmidt & Co said:


> Thanks, I'm feeling real good about my birthday I had last week right now....


I'm okay. I turned 59 yesterday. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Wise is a good guy, he was just being a little hard on the guy. We all have days like that.
> Good for Bobby to stick it all out. He has gotten some good feedback and has earned some respect.
> I think Bobby has a good head on his shoulder and if I was hiring and he was in my area I would give him a shot.


Thanks.... WP, though a PIA, is probably the guy on a crew I would go out and get some beers with. I get that the attitude he presented is what gives him a personality around here, doesnt mean I wont fire back and have fun.

Pics are posted above, in case you guys didnt see


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

Cant wait to rip those windows out and put some nice new ones in. The outside is rotting away and I just couldnt justify spending time painting the inside of them. I swiped them real quick for the pics.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

You should edit your photo album. Cute baby girl and nice wedding photos.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

bobbyacro said:


> I am from the Harrisburg area in PA,


I'm just outside of Enola. Give me a PM when you get enough posts. Nothing happening right now, but I might be able to hook you up with a little work if the right job comes along.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> You should *edit your photo album.* Cute baby girl and nice wedding photos.


Hold up champ let me get a look see on the wife:shifty: brb


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> You should edit your photo album. Cute baby girl and nice wedding photos.


Hahahaha, I know, good God.. Just saw that, oh well. Pics of my wife whorin it up for her bachelorette party should go over great on here, have fun. Photobucket is kicking my a$$ for some reason.


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> I'm just outside of Enola. Give me a PM when you get enough posts. Nothing happening right now, but I might be able to hook you up with a little work if the right job comes along.


Will do, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

And "fat me"at the wedding. Ive lost about 60lbs since then. Back to high school weight, WOOHOO!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

bobbyacro said:


> Will do, thanks for the heads up.


I'm sure you're just fine, but the real reason I'm offering is that I want to meet your wife. :w00t:


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> I'm sure you're just fine, but the real reason I'm offering is that I want to meet your wife. :w00t:


Bwahahaha.... My heart stopped when I saw the album was up there, thought it was all the pics. Shes pregnant right now so maybe you can meet her in about 10 months, haha.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> I'm sure you're just fine, but the real reason I'm offering is that I want to meet your wife. :w00t:


 Damnnnnn


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Paint job is ok

Cute kid

Wife is smoking.


How do all you goofy guys end up with the hot chicks?:blink:


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> How do all you goofy guys end up with the hot chicks?:blink:


 He used to have a good job with great benefits. :laughing:


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Yep.... The wife is smoking. Atta boy Bobby! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> Paint job is ok
> 
> Cute kid
> 
> ...


Kid is my brothers
Thanks
Im a good time, esp. when im drinking and I have played guitar for about 16 years (gets'em everytime). 

Im not saying im as good as a pro painter, just wondering if its good enough for you to give a guy a shot with your company.


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, and NEVER let her hang out with painters.......


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Paint job looks just fine. The first thing that impressed me about you is your attitude. Skills can be taught, attitude is life long.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

bobbyacro said:


> Kid is my brothers
> Thanks
> Im a good time, esp. when im drinking and I have played guitar for about 16 years (gets'em everytime).
> 
> Im not saying im as good as a pro painter, just wondering if its good enough for you to give a guy a shot with your company.


Everyone with the right attitude is the right fit for my company. I can teach anyone anything.

You just to have a good sense of humor and people skills. A willingness to learn and I can find a job for anyone. Whether or not you could be a painter would be determined by the product you produced.

The work looks ok pictures always look ok, when you get right up on work and it looks good, thats when it counts.

I'd give you a job off of your attitude and your skill are enough to get your started


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Paint job looks alright. I have seen a lot worse by so called professionals. Like I said I would give you a shot. The best thing to do is to start getting in those applications. Exterior season will be in full swing quickly. Mention all the practicle experience you have and give a good interview and pass a drug screen. I trust your DL is in good standing. It is important to be able to move from job to job.


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

Schmidt & Co said:


> Paint job looks just fine. The first thing that impressed me about you is your attitude. Skills can be taught, attitude is life long.


Thanks, Appreciate it. I spent years doing **** I hated and really started to think about what I would like to do. My wife makes a good living and supported me in going after a trade I would like to learn. I want to work hard and leave work at work, couldnt do that with sales jobs. What do you all pay your guys that can go to a job, get it done fast, correctly and make the customer happy?


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> Everyone with the right attitude is the right fit for my company. I can teach anyone anything.
> 
> You just to have a good sense of humor and people skills. A willingness to learn and I can find a job for anyone. Whether or not you could be a painter would be determined by the product you produced.
> 
> ...


Want a close up of anything?


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

bobbyacro said:


> Thanks, Appreciate it. I spent years doing **** I hated and really started to think about what I would like to do. My wife makes a good living and supported me in going after a trade I would like to learn. I want to work hard and leave work at work, couldnt do that with sales jobs. What do you all pay your guys that can go to a job, get it done fast, correctly and make the customer happy?


I can appreciate where you are at. My father, who started our company was a CPA & had his masters in finance. When he was in his late 30s he got sick of corporate life & one day decided to start a painting company!


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

WisePainter has made his rounds in the business and has seen lots of youngins come and go. I understand his scepticism.

Get your foot in the door somewhere, learn the trade, start doing some side jobs, make some money.

You're not in the business till you've made some money at it.

Hang tough, make some money, and you and Wise will become pals.

Kudos to you as most cannot stand against his title wave of ball busting.:thumbup:


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

vandyandsons said:


> WisePainter has made his rounds in the business and has seen lots of youngins come and go. I understand his scepticism.
> 
> Get your foot in the door somewhere, learn the trade, start doing some side jobs, make some money.
> 
> ...


I get that, and his type are the guys I end up having the most fun with on jobs. No hard feelings from my side, and he has every right to bust a new guys nuts. My experience on jobs is that you dont back down and thats what I did here. Only way I speak like that to my boss is if im my own boss, but that tends to freak people out, arguing with myself.


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

Trying to be objective of my own work is very hard, but its the only way ill get the job done right. Looking at the room, just now, I see that oil based semi gloss is very unforgiving. This was the first paint I have done that had a lot of oil/SG paint. My patching of nail holes, cracks in the door need a lot more work. Should have sanded to a finer grit on the chair rail, looks rough under the semi gloss.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Wait till you get to spread high gloss oil, all imperfections will show if done poorly.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

bobbyacro said:


> Trying to be objective of my own work is very hard, but its the only way ill get the job done right. *Looking at the room, just now, I see that oil based semi gloss is very unforgiving. This was the first paint I have done that had a lot of oil/SG paint. My patching of nail holes, cracks in the door need a lot more work. Should have sanded to a finer grit on the chair rail, looks rough under the semi gloss*.


Stuff like that are good catches, you really won't see the stuff I look for in a picture you got to be there in person.


I think you have good potential and a great attitude. I hope you do well and would help you out if I could :thumbsup:


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> Stuff like that are good catches, you really won't see the stuff I look for in a picture you got to be there in person.
> 
> 
> I think you have good potential and a great attitude. I hope you do well and would help you out if I could :thumbsup:


Can you mail me some money, a ham sandwhich and a bottle of Kettle One?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Bob, I dont think you can judge most of us by what we post or how we word it. If you were in sales, then you know the importance of face to face communication. Im in the latter part of the 50's age wise and have been at this 26 years, my own company since 90. When you hear some of us old timers say we'd give you a shot take it as a compliment. Believe me when I say we've seen just about every type of "painter" there is. I'd take enthusiam with a guy willing to learn anyday. If you keep the right attitude, you're probably a guy who'll have is own company someday. Just give yourself the time.


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Wait till you get to spread high gloss oil, all imperfections will show if done poorly.


I was all proud when I stepped up from rolling flat to rolling matte with no imperfections showing. Does using multiple coats of primer help hide imperfections when you roll out semi-gloss?


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Bob, I dont think you can judge most of us by what we post or how we word it. If you were in sales, then you know the importance of face to face communication. Im in the latter part of the 50's age wise and have been at this 26 years, my own company since 90. When you hear some of us old timers say we'd give you a shot take it as a compliment. Believe me when I say we've seen just about every type of "painter" there is. I'd take enthusiam with a guy willing to learn anyday. If you keep the right attitude, you're probably a guy who'll have is own company someday. Just give yourself the time.


Thanks a lot Wolfgang, good stuff. I knew the smart guys would come, eventually, if I chummed the waters with a little "day time talk show" theatrics long enough. I love this place and it is invaluable to me. Teaching me how to use my time the best way. I can learn, from you guys, in 1 hour what it probably took you years to learn on your own. I dont take that for granted, and really am grateful.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

If you can do in an hour what it took me years to learn you arent doing it right. LOL. I spent the first 4 months in this trade painting door frames in a Med Center...every single one. Finished them all and told the old timer who owned the company I worked for. He told me to start over and do them all again. I did. Didnt pick up a roller those first months, though I did get pretty darn good with a brush. Next he had me paint ceilings. Watched me roll for 5 minutes and said he'd go ahead and hire me (?). Take your time.


----------



## Traditions2 (Jul 3, 2008)

my best employees are the ones that knew nothing in the beginning. I actually prefer that. That way they learn to do things the way I do them. I've had lots of problems hiring "experienced" guys that want to tell me a better way of doing it. Or, simply won't listen to what I want.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

One more thing: If you get hired by a company with alot of painters; keep your wife away from them. Or grow some *real* thick skin.


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> If you can do in an hour what it took me years to learn you arent doing it right. LOL. I spent the first 4 months in this trade painting door frames in a Med Center...every single one. Finished them all and told the old timer who owned the company I worked for. He told me to start over and do them all again. I did. Didnt pick up a roller those first months, though I did get pretty darn good with a brush. Next he had me paint ceilings. Watched me roll for 5 minutes and said he'd go ahead and hire me (?). Take your time.


I meant learning what mistakes not to make, not the actual talent obtained by decades in the trade. My point was more a long the lines of how to start out, what pit-falls to avoid, that stuff.


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> One more thing: If you get hired by a company with alot of painters; keep your wife away from them. Or grow some *real* thick skin.


Im confident and am not worried about other guys talkin, its a compliment (i think). Some guys get bent out of shape, I dont. If you go to far, I smack you....... Just the way it is.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

bobbyacro said:


> I was all proud when I stepped up from rolling flat to rolling matte with no imperfections showing. Does using multiple coats of primer help hide imperfections when you roll out semi-gloss?


 Walls: Proper repair and a good base coat and at least 2 coats of semi to get a good look. 
Trim: proper prep and repairs. A primer and 2 coats of finish. 


Wolfgang said:


> One more thing: If you get hired by a company with alot of painters; keep your wife away from them. Or grow some *real* thick skin.


You got that right.


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

Wifes pics are not on there anymore, sorry guys. Not that I was upset but she walked by and saw a post and started bitching, hahaha. Told her it was a compliment, she didnt care


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

bobbyacro said:


> Wifes pics are not on there anymore, sorry guys. Not that I was upset but she walked by and saw a post and started bitching, hahaha. Told her it was a compliment, she didnt care


 It's your story.:laughing:


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

bobbyacro said:


> Wifes pics are not on there anymore, sorry guys.


Figures...I had to work for awhile this evening. I KNEW I should have put it off.
Just as well. All I'd need is for my wife to see me lookin' at yer wife...

Paint job looks pretty good, from what I can tell.


Looks like this thread really turned around for you too, Bob.
Hope you'll stick around, and keep us up on your career.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

. Does using multiple coats of primer help hide imperfections when you roll out semi-gloss? 

NO, proper prep is the only way


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

chris n said:


> . Does using multiple coats of primer help hide imperfections when you roll out semi-gloss?
> 
> NO, proper prep is the only way


I can prep a wall well but the spot that showed for me was the nail head patches on the cahir rail. I should have went and bought some dowels, wrap them in sand paper and done it the right way, sanding sponges couldnt hit the profile of the moulding correctly. I would rather have made the chair rail myself but my brother in law broke my router, yet another tool of mine someone else has broken.


----------



## outsidethelines (Oct 19, 2007)

Yea, well I say fake it till you make it. Aint no one going to give you sympathy or respect. So, say you are a prep person and apply to as many as you can till someone decides to cut you a break and offers you that crap job where you will be sanding and caulking baseboards and casings till your fingers bleed and your back is screaming in pain. They’ll show you how to mask a window in 30 seconds and how to putty nail holes for daaaaayyyyssss….. Oh, you will get to paint too. All the overspray touch up from those Aholes who can’t quite get the tip right and don’t care! Yep, and you probably won’t see a drop of primer because well, primer? We don’t need no stink’n PRIMER! Just remember to block out permanently from your mind when you see them mixing 50% water to 50% paint while spraying the exteriors. You wouldn’t want to pick up any bad habits along the way. 

We all gotta start somewhere… Just pray that it won’t be painting track homes in the valley. Oh wait, is there even such a thing as new construction now a days? Hey, you might be lucky and start out sanding the hell out of LEAD PAINT! 

Get smart and get educated. Better yet, get an education and get away from painting while you still can. Run, run for your life. There are soooooo many better options out there. 

I love my job, I love my job, I love my job………………………………….


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

All I can say is, "Wow". I see a man trying to help me by exposing his inner most pain. Maybe I should give you some advice, thanks for yours....


----------



## outsidethelines (Oct 19, 2007)

LOL :laughing: Nope, no pain. I got past all that a long time ago. I paid my dues with blood, sweat and (fears). I was hoping that you would realize that choosing painting is not as easy as you think it is, and if you really want to be good, you will have to deal with a lot of crap from others, a lot of repetitive sht work, and low pay. Now I OWN my own business and I pay others to do the sht work. I couldn't be happier and if I had to do it all over again, I might choose to do it the same. Because the truth is, I do love my job. However, if you look at the time I posted the previous post you will see I was up in the middle of the night working. Crunching numbers. I don't want to discourage you as much as enlighten you. This economy SUCKS for people in construction and it is not a field to start new in during this tough time. You have a baby on the way right? 

I am not a man by the way. I am a mom of a 23 year old who is also trying to find her way. I would not want her painting, but that is just my opinion. For what it's worth. Sorry for the previous cynicism.


----------



## bobbyacro (May 11, 2008)

outsidethelines said:


> LOL :laughing: Nope, no pain. I got past all that a long time ago. I paid my dues with blood, sweat and (fears). I was hoping that you would realize that choosing painting is not as easy as you think it is, and if you really want to be good, you will have to deal with a lot of crap from others, a lot of repetitive sht work, and low pay. Now I OWN my own business and I pay others to do the sht work. I couldn't be happier and if I had to do it all over again, I might choose to do it the same. Because the truth is, I do love my job. However, if you look at the time I posted the previous post you will see I was up in the middle of the night working. Crunching numbers. I don't want to discourage you as much as enlighten you. This economy SUCKS for people in construction and it is not a field to start new in during this tough time. You have a baby on the way right?
> 
> I am not a man by the way. I am a mom of a 23 year old who is also trying to find her way. I would not want her painting, but that is just my opinion. For what it's worth. Sorry for the previous cynicism.


I get what youre saying and appreciate the knowledge you are deciding to share with me. Thing is, no matter what field someone would want to start in, someone will always try to discourage them. Long hours, crap pay, bad economy, etc. etc.... Those excuses will always be there, and I never, in any of my posts, said that I thought this would be easy.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

*bobbyacro:*

Interestingly enough, I had a long conversation today with the owner of a truly quality company (of which I've done a fair amount of sub work for...top quality work req'd!...most wouldn't believe...quality over production rates...holy cow!), and he is looking for a full-time n00b...or even a no-experience type of guy/gal, to the point of preferring a 0-experience type, with the right attitude and respect for the "art" and a pro-active go-gettum spirit that he can train in The Company Way, then a "X years experience" type of guy/gal

He will spot and not tolerate any BS, so no pretenders or BSers bother to apply

He's sick of applicants claiming (often ludicrous) production rates and "how much he'll be pleased" with performance (eg: production rates)
"Production rates" and "years experience" mean nothing to him if the quality ain't there
He does not want a "5-Year", or "20-year" guy/gal who's so into their way of doing things they won't consider "The Company Way"

What he really wants is an "apprentice-type" rather than an "I Know-type"

I'm just saying...not all all companies are looking for "years experience"
I've seen what he's done with n00bs with the right attitude

With honesty and the right attitude, what you are looking for may be out there in your area
You just might have to look a little harder than you might think


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

Get smart and get educated. Better yet, get an education and get away from painting while you still can. Run, run for your life. There are soooooo many better options out there. :notworthy

Just as I have already tried to say.( twice)


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Chris is on to something here, We are painters by mistake.


----------

